# Muzzleloader for small game



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 26, 2016)

Anybody use a muzzleloader for small game?  I'm thinking about getting a smaller caliber (32 or 36) to use for squirrels, rabbits, coons, etc.   Anybody else have experience with the smaller caliber muzzleloaders?  The only relatively cheap ones I've seen are the Traditions Crockett guns. Anyone have any other suggestions?  I'm new to muzzleloading so looking for any info you guys got.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 27, 2016)

I found a T/C Seneca .36cal, along with a T/C .50 Hawken locally used.  Both in GREAT condition.  Original owner who's age wouldn't allow him to see the irons.  Picked them both up for $300.

I sold the .50 already, but that .36 will remain in my safe.  I shot it a couple days back and what a DREAM to shoot.  She's as accurate as my old eyes will allow too.

I shot 000 buck, .350" with a .010" patch, using 40grs of Swiss 2f.  Finding 3f locally is going to be a problem.  For small game, 40grs isn't necessary and would tear up a squirrel.  20 to 25grs would most likely work well.

My first 5 shots...........


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Anybody use a muzzleloader for small game?  I'm thinking about getting a smaller caliber (32 or 36) to use for squirrels, rabbits, coons, etc.   Anybody else have experience with the smaller caliber muzzleloaders?  The only relatively cheap ones I've seen are the Traditions Crockett guns. Anyone have any other suggestions?  I'm new to muzzleloading so looking for any info you guys got.  Thanks in advance!



 I have a wolf... don't know how good it will do for small game though. haha.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chase4556 said:


> I have a wolf... don't know how good it will do for small game though. haha.



It seems like a .50 would tear a squirrel more than needed.  Just doesn't seem like theres a lot of choices in the smaller caliber without spending a lot of money.  I'll be watching the used gun sites and checking the local pawn shops.


----------



## stabow (Sep 27, 2016)

I like my 32 cal for squirrel and have a couple of 62/20 gauge smooth bores that are fun to hunt with I saw a 20 gauge fowler in the white on another forum for 800.00 the parts are worth that much.
I'll try and get a few pictures of mine posted.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have hunted squirrel extensively with both my 50 and 54.  Shots through the ribs do not destroy any real amount of meat since the balls do not expand at all.  Barking squirrels with a muzzle loader is the classic way to hunt them and is no where near as difficult as you might think.

There is no better prep for hunting with a traditional muzzle loader than to use it for small game.  You shoot a lot, you get more comfortable with the gun and have a good time.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 27, 2016)

If you shoot a .50 round ball just a fraction of an inch in front of a squirrels nose it will suck all the air out of his lungs and kill him instantly.
I like to do it this way as it doesn't ruin any meat!


----------



## blocky (Sep 27, 2016)

The ball must hit his whiskers  and the shock kills him!


----------



## stabow (Sep 27, 2016)

My 32 cal.



My 20 gauge


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 27, 2016)

stabow said:


> My 32 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> My 20 gauge


  Those guns are beautiful!


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 30, 2016)

SASS249 said:


> I have hunted squirrel extensively with both my 50 and 54.  Shots through the ribs do not destroy any real amount of meat since the balls do not expand at all.  Barking squirrels with a muzzle loader is the classic way to hunt them and is no where near as difficult as you might think.
> 
> There is no better prep for hunting with a traditional muzzle loader than to use it for small game.  You shoot a lot, you get more comfortable with the gun and have a good time.  I highly recommend it.



Thank you for this information.  I'm supposed to be picking up a percussion sidelock Thompson Center .50 cal tomorrow.  I was able to get a much better deal on the .50 than I've seen on the smaller calibers.


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 30, 2016)

Keep your ears and eyes open. Sometimes you can find deals on the little ones. Or take a rusted out rifle and send it off to be rebored smooth. I've still got a little sight adjustment to do on my 36/38 but the 40 will take a head off and the smoothies are fun too.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 1, 2016)

SASS249 said:


> I have hunted squirrel extensively with both my 50 and 54.  Shots through the ribs do not destroy any real amount of meat since the balls do not expand at all.  Barking squirrels with a muzzle loader is the classic way to hunt them and is no where near as difficult as you might think.
> 
> There is no better prep for hunting with a traditional muzzle loader than to use it for small game.  You shoot a lot, you get more comfortable with the gun and have a good time.  I highly recommend it.



This advice is "dead on". Get to where you can pop a bushy tail in the noggin and deer are easy. Funny thing is in the early season (leaves on) squirrels don't run, but hide then come back out to see what the smoke is all about. Often got 2 - 3 from the same feeder tree without moving. 
I always hunted them with my trusty girl Moni Lynn, .45 I built way back in the laThis te 70's. Got two loads for her one small game one deer. She never let me down. Do some bench work with your gun and find the loads that work for each with same POA, makes it a piece of cake.


----------

